
Vulnerability which we deserve (Eng. subtitles) - valentjedi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oLKZtK9IwM
======
valentjedi
Talk with showing off some basics of XSS, also livecoding with Flask,
selenium, and pytest.

